# WHO DAT!!!!!



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

GEUAX SAINTS


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i usually dont agree with cajun rajuns lol but since colsten is on the saints i gotta say there my team right now.....he is my fav receiver


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

:thumbsdown::261::werd::fail:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

2 & 0 baby. My favorite teams are the saints & whoever is playin the cowboys! Who dat!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WHO DAT


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

emc said:


> 2 & 0 baby. My favorite teams are the saints & whoever is playin the cowboys! Who dat!!!


Come on, show a lil love for dem boys. Being from south La, I can't give up my roots. Now, relocated in Texas....I have to root for the local team and cheer um on. Ha!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

cowboys suck ..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol now now dont pick on the cowboys. cowboys dont suck! romo sucks!


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL! You guys are funny with your foozball.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

"foozball is the devil"


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

LMAO!! "My Mmoma, my mmomma said..."


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

"my momma said life is like a box of chocolates u never no what ur gonna get?


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Nah man, wrong movie. LOL


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

hondarider3 said:


> "my momma said life is like a box of chocolates u never no what ur gonna get?


Haha that's forest gump and were talkin bout water boy. Hahaha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

What Mama dont know, wont hurt her!! LMAO


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol I'm not that stupid, that was my little cousin, I'm not even by a computer, I guess I left my account signed in at his house


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah blame it on the cousin. ive heard that one b4.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That women is the devil. Foozeball. Still lmao.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i heard there was a shirt that said "House Shock-ey,Boo Dat".


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Gona b playing in january again!:bigok:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats rite and hopefully sayin two dat in feb


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

wont be in feb. sorry. this year the saints just arent as good as they were last year.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

All ive heard all year is saints aint good as last year.... but they have proved all year that they r still in the race the games they have lost have all been close n come down to the last few minutes. 

Your not riding unless you break it!

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh yea i know if they lose it aint by much. who r they playin in the first round?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well it all depends on the last week. Saints r still up for grabs for #1 seed or 5th or 6th seed so kinda hard to say who they will play but my best guess is saints will b #5 seed and will play #6 seed will most likely b greenbay but gaints still have a chance to

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

If atl ends up winning out we should play st louis if they win or seattle


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

could the saints pick a worst time to play like a bunch of rookies


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

11 pt favor and they couldnt do it they didnt deserve to win that was pitiful they lost to a team with a losing record thats bad


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah that was pretty bad but i have to give it to seattle... they looked good. they didnt make but a few mistakes


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

thats true it just so happens that the saints got seattle on there best day next week im sure they will be blown out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah they have to play chicago or green bay and they are teams that are dangerous


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

chicago or atlanta still very dangerous teams


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol yeah what u said oops


----------

